# Picture of Rachel Alexandra and Curlin's foal



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

D'awwww! Million dollar baby right there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awww... I'm excited to see how this foal turns out!

Same with Zenyatta's first foal. Whenever that will be...


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

You know Zenny, always keeps us is suspense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

They posted another one


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!!! Had no idea she had it today...how adorable!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

aw how cute


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

And here he is all dried off and cute. Also I'm in love with him.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh so cute!!!!!  cant wait for more pictures of mommy and baby


----------

